# Another Axle Question



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

I also need to replace a bent axle and am confused as to how to measure the length. My rear end is not original to my car (69 tempest) but did come from a 1970 vintage car. It uses set9 bearings and has 28 splines and is a bolt on axle. If I order a 29.5" length, am I ok? I'm measuring from the inside of the hub flange to the end of the splines. Or should I be measuring to the outside of the hub flange which is 29.875" 
Thanks for your help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

That looks to be a 71 72 8.5 " ring gear axle

I have nice used for 80 shipped ..50 axle 30 shipping

Scott

206 465 9165


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

How many access holes are in the axle flange?

-if only one access hole, the axle is a '70-72 Pontiac 8.2 axle, and you know what you need. This style of axle is not that hard to find & as A9 bearings next to never seize, as such the standard duty 70-72 Pontiac 8.2 axles are relatively easy to find used, the hot forged versions found in '70-71 HD SST Pontiac 8.2 rears are another story, if missing, next to impossible to find, best to just call Moser & buy a quality replacement set. 

-if there ar 3 or 4 access holes in axle flange, the axle could be a '71-72 8.5 A-body axle, it could also be a '70 Type "O" axle, or a '70 BUICK 8.2 axle. All are different rearends & were assembled new with their own style of axle which used an A9 axle bearing. The 1970 Type "O" and the '71-72 8.5 A-body housings were also built to acceept A10 axles. 

Of the four different style rearends/ axles listed above there are actually 3 different pitch 28 spline axles. One can't simply install the common '71-72 8.5 Abody axle in the 8.2 Pontiac carrier, it won't slide in. All the above is just one reason, there is no such thing as a BOP 8.2 reared, that unfortunately is a term bred from ignorance & repeated over...

Feel free & post back with how many access holes & I can further identify.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow, thank you for the detailed information! Didn't realize it could be that complicated! There is only one access hole in the flange. Also, the carrier has a casting date code of June 1970. so it would appear that I have the common 70-72 8.2


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

ajluzi1957 said:


> Wow, thank you for the detailed information! Didn't realize it could be that complicated! There is only one access hole in the flange. Also, the carrier has a casting date code of June 1970. so it would appear that I have the common 70-72 8.2


Will ck what axles have already moved to my new building. If none there, will be hauling more parts in tonight & will ck the housing racks, should have several of this style.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Quickly looked at axles have already moved, no single hole '70-72 Pontiacs have made it this way yet. Picked up a flat on the loader late afternoon, so did not get out to my old warehouse. Flat fixed, heading out for another load little after noon.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Pinion Head, I may have found one here in CT.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*axle*

pics of my spare


----------

